
Exagear: Run x86 Applications on Raspberry Pi - brudgers
https://eltechs.com/product/exagear-desktop/exagear-desktop-features-and-prices/
======
wybiral
Those little chat popups on the side of sites like this drive me crazy. I
closed the chat, switched tabs, and then when I came back it was there again.
Ahhhh I don't want to chat.

~~~
CaptSpify
block javascript!

Yes, designers should make quality webpages. But if history is any indicator,
they won't. It's easier, imo, to filter out those bad designs.

~~~
Drdrdrq
Except then the prices are hidden too. Truly, a pearl of web pages. </s>

------
yjftsjthsd-h
So, proprietary software that only does as much as qemu? Any advantages to
this?

~~~
brudgers
If it removes the need to understand qemu and all the other moving parts of
the system in order to just do what a user wants, that's probably worth $50 to
a lot of people. I mean, in the long run the learning process that goes with
setting up qemu is probably worth it to some people. For a lot of people, qemu
is the wrong level of abstraction.

Or to put it another way, "just run qemu" is a useful response to some people
and not to others.

~~~
alerighi
50$ to emulate a x86 application on an ARM system ? When you have x86 single
boards that are a lot more powerful than a RPI for under 100$ ?

~~~
brudgers
One important difference is the character of the respective communities. Rpi's
community has a distinctly different demographic than those built around x86
single board computers. It also has a distinctly different scale than any one
community built around a particular x86 board.

The technology is only part of the story. The context of the larger ecosystem
is also relevant to people.

------
yoz-y
Can this be used to reasonably run Chrome with DRM plugins on the RPi3? I
would like to profit from the Amazon Prime subscription but sadly Google does
not publish their plugin for ARM (outside of ChromeOS and moving the plugin
from there no longer works)

~~~
khedoros1
This was posted to the Facebook Pi group a few days ago:
[https://thepi.io/how-to-watch-netflix-on-the-raspberry-
pi/](https://thepi.io/how-to-watch-netflix-on-the-raspberry-pi/)

It seems like someone packaged up Chromium with Widevine already installed,
and then provided instructions for changing the agent string to something
appropriate. The post is under a month old, and it came up in a discussion
about a couple of alternate Linux distros for the Pi that are trying to make
their name based on Netflix compatibility.

~~~
yoz-y
Thank you! I was following old tutorials and given up a few months ago.

------
ericfrederich
When will this end?

This only happens because of proprietary software shipped in binary format.
I'm not against proprietary software, but at some point vendors need to ship
in a different format like LLVM bitcode or something that the customer can re-
target.

~~~
lazyjones
> _at some point vendors need to ship in a different format like LLVM bitcode
> or something that the customer can re-target._

Sun set out to solve this 23 years ago. It didn't work out very well, mainly
because of a) Microsoft and b) native UIs being different and Java's UI
solutions being slow (IMHO). Also, Sun failed...

------
kelvin0
Besides being really cool, what are the commercial applications for this?
Especially on a Raspberry Pi, wouldn't performance be a huge issue?

Any feedback from people using something similar and their uses cases is
interesting to me.

Thanks!

~~~
vadik_lyutiy
A couple of popular apps and games you can find here
[https://docs.eltechs.com/faq/supported-apps-and-
games](https://docs.eltechs.com/faq/supported-apps-and-games)

------
faragon
That's _very_ serious stuff: that people is also behind Elbrus microprocessor
x86 emulation [1]

[1] [https://eltechs.com/company/about-us/](https://eltechs.com/company/about-
us/)

------
PyComfy
How long before Intel sues them?

~~~
Asooka
From what I understand, Intel would only sue for hardware-assisted x86
emulation/reimplementation, not pure software emulation.

~~~
monocasa
[https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2017/06/intel...](https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2017/06/intel-fires-warning-shots-at-microsoft-
claims-x86-emulation-is-a-patent-minefield/)

------
vadik_lyutiy
Eltechs also develops apps for Android to run x86 apps on Android.
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=Eltechs](https://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=Eltechs)

